# "Mix and Match" Subwoofer sizes



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

Hey guys, tried to do a search but no luck.

The vehicle is a dodge ram CC.

The subwoofer box will go under the rear seat firing upwards, and look sort of like this: (mine will be made from fiberglass, and hopefully look a lot better)










Total available air space is ~ 1.25 ft3

Now, I've seen these designs in 4 configurations:



Single 10"
Single 12"
Dual 10"
Dual 12"

*Now my question is:
*
How do you think the system "as a whole" would perform if I mixed and matched subwoofer sizes, say with the following combinations:


8" with a 10" or 12"
2-6" with 10" (or 12")
2-6" with 2-8" (Or 4-8"'s)

Of course each size subwoofer would have it's own sealed partition within the box, and would be fed off it's own amplifier channel crossed over at different points, suited to that specific size and brand of sub.

Just looking for your input to see if something like this would be a worthwhile experiment.

Cheers


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

I think you are trying to make difficult something something easy


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

elparner said:


> I think you are trying to make difficult something something easy


What's the easy answer? 

I've always thought that 8"s were a little more responsive and punchy than 12"'s but the 12's play "harder"

I thought it would work to implement both in the system?

Or is the easy "best" answer to always go bigger?


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

Frank Drebin said:


> What's the easy answer?
> 
> I've always thought that 8"s were a little more responsive and punchy than 12"'s but the 12's play "harder"
> 
> ...


there is no rule. i have a single 8 in my trunk now that "plays hard". the equipment and design of the box really determine that fact. with all the advances in 8s over the last few years you really can't go wrong with any sub, but the larger the sub(s) the more air that can be moved.

k.i.s.s. - pick equipment that can work in the area you have to play with. 1.25ft3 does not afford you a lot of choices.


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

nineball said:


> there is no rule. i have a single 8 in my trunk now that "plays hard". the equipment and design of the box really determine that fact. with all the advances in 8s over the last few years you really can't go wrong with any sub, but the larger the sub(s) the more air that can be moved.
> 
> k.i.s.s. - pick equipment that can work in the area you have to play with. 1.25ft3 does not afford you a lot of choices.


Sorry for being thick, I'm still confused.

Let's ignore the airspace for a second

If an 8" sub takes up 1/3 of the airspace,
while a 10" takes up 1/2....
and a 12" sub takes up 2/3rds

What is the best combination to use?

2-10"s
1-12"
1-8" with 1-12"

Again, I know I'm coming off as really green here so be patient.


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

it is easier to put a single sub than multiple subs, you don't really need to help a single 10" or 12" by adding a pair of 6" a single sub well installed and powered will do

i also have a ram currenly running a single 12" and that suits my needs very good, good volume levels but not intended to be a mobile party

What are your goals, do you want it to sound very loud?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

why two diff sizes? You do know that just because you change the size it really meens nothing. Its all about what the specific driver or drivers was intended to do. you can make tens or eights sound just the same as twelves or fifteens. Its all about what you got and how you use it


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

elparner said:


> What are your goals, do you want it to sound very loud?


Sound quality is my only concern.


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

Frank Drebin said:


> Sound quality is my only concern.


Then you do not need a lot of subs, choose one that works great with your amplifier and lives well in the space you can give to it, but no need to put many subs


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

elparner said:


> Then you do not need a lot of subs, choose one that works great with your amplifier and lives well in the space you can give to it, but no need to put many subs


OK-Dokey, it is a lot more simple than I thought.

I will start to research some subs that will work well in that airspace.

Thanks all for the help, my mind continues to be blown each day I spend on this site.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

since you are relatively new you should probably keep things as simple as you can your first time. you have 1.25ft3 to work with, so pick a single sub that will work in that airspace sealed. do you have any other equipment picked out yet, like your sub amp? limiting as many factors as you can will greatly help in making your decision, but even with those items there will still be a multitude of subs to choose from.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

IMO you are really over thinking this, why would you want two different size speakers playing in the same frequency range


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> IMO you are really over thinking this, why would you want two different size speakers playing in the same frequency range


I think he was trying to complement the (in his words) "responsive" ones with with the "harder" ones, and he was not pretending them to work the same

at least that is how i understand it


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

elparner said:


> I think he was trying to complement the (in his words) "responsive" ones with with the "harder" ones, and he was not pretending them to work the same
> 
> at least that is how i understand it


Exactly.

I thought that three identical (make/model) subs driven by the same amp would sound different?

the 8 would be most responsive,
the 10 would be in the middle
and the 12 would give the biggest thump?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Frank Drebin said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I thought that three identical (make/model) subs driven by the same amp would sound different?
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're on to something way over my head


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> Sounds like you're on to something way over my head


LOL!

Lets put this in perspective: I haven't stood in front of a car audio display for almost 10 years, I've owned precisely one set of 8's, one set of 10's and one set of 12's in my life, all were installed in different vehicles, powered by different amps and had distinctly different enclosures (all sealed)

Perhaps an answer to these simple questions would put this thread to rest.


How would you describe the difference in sound/performance from identical makes and models in the three different sizes? Lets use Alpine type R lineup as an example. Same amp, just able to toggle between the pairs.
Would the 8's sound exactly like the 10's which would sound exactly like the 12's?
Are there certain advantages and disadvantages to each size? 
Providing adequate air space, is bigger always better, when sound quality is important?
What effect does adding another subwoofer have? Increased volume? Sound quality?


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

nineball said:


> since you are relatively new you should probably keep things as simple as you can your first time. you have 1.25ft3 to work with, so pick a single sub that will work in that airspace sealed. do you have any other equipment picked out yet, like your sub amp? limiting as many factors as you can will greatly help in making your decision, but even with those items there will still be a multitude of subs to choose from.


Yeah, I'm gonna pick a sub first, then pick an amp that compliments it. I have the least flexibility as far as subs are concerned, so I don't want to pigeonhole myself by buying an amp first and having to match the sub to it.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Frank Drebin said:


> LOL!
> 
> Lets put this in perspective: I haven't stood in front of a car audio display for almost 10 years, I've owned precisely one set of 8's, one set of 10's and one set of 12's in my life, all were installed in different vehicles, powered by different amps and had distinctly different enclosures (all sealed)
> 
> ...



So, let me see here, you have some cake but you want the ice cream also....:laugh:


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> So, let me see here, you have some cake but you want the ice cream also....:laugh:


AND a coke :laugh:


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

Frank Drebin said:


> LOL!
> 
> Lets put this in perspective: I haven't stood in front of a car audio display for almost 10 years, I've owned precisely one set of 8's, one set of 10's and one set of 12's in my life, all were installed in different vehicles, powered by different amps and had distinctly different enclosures (all sealed)
> 
> ...


1. No. Each sub has it's own characteristic sound. Usually the smaller sub plays the upper range more efficiently and the larger sub plays the lower range more efficiently. There are exceptions.
2. Yes namely space/box size and intended volume level.
3. No. Size is irrelevant to a certain extent.
4. Both. Two half powered subs will work less than one fully powered sub to reach the same volume, therefore decreases distortion. AND you have the advantage of being able to move more air which means more volume.

Edit: This thread makes great comparisons http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...100729-alpine-swr-823d-843d-8-subwoofers.html


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Frank Drebin said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I thought that three identical (make/model) subs driven by the same amp would sound different?
> 
> ...


That's what I thought you were getting at. It's pretty much a myth. My 15s are the most responsive and "tight" hard hitting subs I've ever owned. Just for fun, I've even played female vocals through them. They also play deeper than most systems. I would go with the largest sub you can fit in the correct airspace. The enclosure will play the biggest role indetermining how it sounds. I would rather go with a 10" with plenty of airspace over a 12" with too small of a box.


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> So, let me see here, you have some cake but you want the ice cream also....:laugh:





elparner said:


> AND a coke :laugh:


Is this not DIYMA?



sonikaccord said:


> 1. No. Each sub has it's own characteristic sound. Usually the smaller sub plays the upper range more efficiently and the larger sub plays the lower range more efficiently. There are exceptions.
> 2. Yes namely space/box size and intended volume level.
> 3. No. Size is irrelevant to a certain extent.
> 4. Both. Two half powered subs will work less than one fully powered sub to reach the same volume, therefore decreases distortion. AND you have the advantage of being able to move more air which means more volume.
> ...


Thank you!



BuickGN said:


> That's what I thought you were getting at. It's pretty much a myth. My 15s are the most responsive and "tight" hard hitting subs I've ever owned. Just for fun, I've even played female vocals through them. They also play deeper than most systems. I would go with the largest sub you can fit in the correct airspace. The enclosure will play the biggest role indetermining how it sounds. I would rather go with a 10" with plenty of airspace over a 12" with too small of a box.


Thank you as well.

FWIW I've decided to go with a single 12" sub in a custom fiberglass enclosure. I believe total enclosure space will be closer to 2ft3.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

With your space limitations and need for SQ bass I would go with (2) IDQv2 10" Subs. Best bang for the buck! They will survive in a small stuff enclosure and provide you with some of the cleanest bass.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

elparner said:


> AND a coke :laugh:



That's funny....:laugh:


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

BowDown said:


> With your space limitations and need for SQ bass I would go with (2) IDQv2 10" Subs. Best bang for the buck! They will survive in a small stuff enclosure and provide you with some of the cleanest bass.


Image Dynamics IDQ 12" Subwoofer + RE Audio XTX3000.1 Mono Amp


I wonder if sonic would swap out the 12's for 10's? What do you know about that amp? Junk?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

BowDown said:


> With your space limitations and need for SQ bass I would go with (2) IDQv2 10" Subs. Best bang for the buck! They will survive in a small stuff enclosure and provide you with some of the cleanest bass.



Good luck finding a pair.....


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Frank Drebin said:


> Image Dynamics IDQ 12" Subwoofer + RE Audio XTX3000.1 Mono Amp
> 
> 
> I wonder if sonic would swap out the 12's for 10's? What do you know about that amp? Junk?



Who cares, you're getting it for free.....if you don't like it, sell it and make some coin to help pay down the cost of the subs


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> Who cares, you're getting it for free.....if you don't like it, sell it and make some coin to help pay down the cost of the subs


Yeah that seems like a really good deal to me...I wasn't planning on buying subs after dropping that kind of money on the XR duo's but it's tough to pass up.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Frank Drebin said:


> Yeah that seems like a really good deal to me...I wasn't planning on buying subs after dropping that kind of money on the XR duo's but it's tough to pass up.



Buy exactly what you want, don't buy something on a impulse and then regret it


----------



## Frank Drebin (May 30, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> Buy exactly what you want, don't buy something on a impulse and then regret it


True...

You don't have an HD900/5 available for about $500 do ya?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Frank Drebin said:


> True...
> 
> You don't have an HD900/5 available for about $500 do ya?



Good luck with that one:laugh:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

the Massive Audio NX5 might work for you...some of the guys on the forum have them for sale


----------

